# [AI] Hex-Wert  suchen / löschen/ ersetzen?



## fla5hi (16. April 2009)

gibt es bei Adobe Illustrator ne funktion nach einem bestimmten Hex-Wert zu suchen und diesen zu löschen/ ersetzen?


----------



## smileyml (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

zumindest kann man mit dem Zauberstab und 0 Toleranz einen Farbwert im ganzen Dokument finden und ihn auf einmal entsprechend ändern. Natürlich alles im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten des Zauberstabes und nicht global - also muss man es zumindest für Flächen- und Konturfarben separat machen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. April 2009)

Hi,
als Ergänzung zu Smileys Beitrag. Du kannst die Farbe nach der du suchst aktivieren, heißt das sie im Werkzeugmenü auftaucht und dann ber Auswahl>Gleich>Flächenfarbe bzw. Konturfarbe alle Objekte markieren die mit der Farbe die du am Anfang aktiviert hast ausgewählt.

Viele Grüße


----------

